# Anyone else experience Period like cramps while on Prometrium Caps?



## chix99 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi there,
I'm on 200 MG of Prometrium Caps - and I'm 10 dpo. Have been taking the vaginal suppositories for 9 days now, and just 2-3 days ago, I started wtih period like cramps. Weird, huh? Does anyone know if this is a commond side effect?
Thanks!
- Fran


----------

